# Windows 7: Features, Tips & Tricks



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This thread is a place to post information about Windows 7 Features and any tips or tricks you discover that others might enjoy knowing about. The daunting task of learning a new operating system is never an easy one so everyone will need all the help we can assemble here. Just explaing how the new Windows 7 Library feature works will probably require a document and trust me this is a feature you will want to get to know.

As always, this thread is for people who have made the decision to move to Windows 7. If you just want to bash Microsoft or Windows 7, please start your own thread.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Thought some of you would appreciate a printable list of the Hot Keys for Windows 7. Some of these have been around for awhile, many are brand new and will only work in Windows 7.

PDF file attached.

Larry


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

What I'd *really *like to know is how to create a shortcut to change to the next desktop background.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This one is easy...

Right click anywhere on the desktop and select "Next Desktop Background".

Larry



pfp said:


> What I'd *really *like to know is how to create a shortcut to change to the next desktop background.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

I am old fashioned - still like the layout of Windows XP, is there a way to set it back to this like there was in Vista?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The "Windows Classic" menus available in Vista will NOT be available in Windows 7. No doubt some 3rd party vendor will come along and provide it, though why is beyond me, the new menu and taskbar system puts everything at your fingertips! It's new and takes a little getting used to.. but it is worth it!

Larry



wingrider01 said:


> I am old fashioned - still like the layout of Windows XP, is there a way to set it back to this like there was in Vista?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> This one is easy...
> 
> Right click anywhere on the desktop and select "Next Desktop Background".
> 
> Larry


Right, I'm looking to make an shortcut (icon) I can put on my toolbar so that I just need to click it and have the background change.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> The "Windows Classic" menus available in Vista will NOT be available in Windows 7. No doubt some 3rd party vendor will come along and provide it, though why is beyond me, the new menu and taskbar system puts everything at your fingertips! It's new and takes a little getting used to.. but it is worth it!
> 
> Larry


I was NOT happy about this at first, but I did get used to it and now rather like the new menu.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

I asked my Desktop Support tech to install W7 on one of our new Dell laptops so we could start exploring the OS. The first I thing I notice after he brings me the laptop is the "Switch Between Windows" shortcut is missing from the taskbar (took me like 30 seconds to notice that it's one of the cool features I like about Vista).

After spending some time digging through the Taskbar and Start Menu settings still can't find an option to add the switch between windows shortcut. After reading some posts on the net how to restore this shortcut (for Vista) it got me pointed in the right direction. I was able to find the shortcut buried in the users folders in a path something like this (typing from memory) 

C:\Users\username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\taskbar

In that folder was the shortcut for the switch between windows. I right clicked on it and selected pin to taskbar to get shortcut visible on the taskbar like it is in Vista.


This seemed like kind of a convoluted way to get that cool feature workable in W7. Did anyone else have this shortcut missing in their W7 install? Is there a quicker way to add this to the taskbar that anyone is aware of?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> No doubt some 3rd party vendor will come along and provide it, though why is beyond me, the new menu and taskbar system puts everything at your fingertips!


That's what Microsoft said about the Office "ribbon". There are some very popular workarounds for that too.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

We aren't discussing Office in this thread. The "edited quote" you responded to had to do with Windows Classic menus... the use of which would deprive the user of several of the new features in Windows 7.

All I am saying is give it a workout before you decide that you want to use Windows Classic Menus.

As to the Office ribbon menus, that complaint is so old it is irrelevant. There are great tools now to ease anyone's transition from the old Office menus to the new and these menus definitely work better than the old. If you are so set in your ways that you won't give them a try thats your issue.



harsh said:


> That's what Microsoft said about the Office "ribbon". There are some very popular workarounds for that too.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I am not sure exactly which shortcut you are refering to... I always use either alt+tab or windows key+tab. Those are the fastest wasy I know of to switch between open windows... and those commands work in both Vista and 7.



Mustang Dave said:


> I asked my Desktop Support tech to install W7 on one of our new Dell laptops so we could start exploring the OS. The first I thing I notice after he brings me the laptop is the "Switch Between Windows" shortcut is missing from the taskbar (took me like 30 seconds to notice that it's one of the cool features I like about Vista).
> 
> After spending some time digging through the Taskbar and Start Menu settings still can't find an option to add the switch between windows shortcut. After reading some posts on the net how to restore this shortcut (for Vista) it got me pointed in the right direction. I was able to find the shortcut buried in the users folders in a path something like this (typing from memory)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I am not sure exactly which shortcut you are refering to... I always use either alt+tab or windows key+tab. Those are the fastest wasy I know of to switch between open windows... and those commands work in both Vista and 7.


The shortcut I am referring to does the Windows key+tab function. Tiles the windows on the desktop one behind the other. In Vista it appears by default on the quick launch toolbar.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I know what you are talking about now... I had always eliminated the icon form the quick launch bar... prefering the keyboard shortcuts Windows+Tab Key or Alt+Tab Key.



Mustang Dave said:


> The shortcut I am referring to does the Windows key+tab function. Tiles the windows on the desktop one behind the other. In Vista it appears by default on the quick launch toolbar.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Had the opportunity to try the built-in upgrade feature in Windows 7 RTM today. Brought three machines from Home Premium to Professional. Process took less than 10 minutes, required a reboot and was done.

I'll grumble elsewhere about why I had to do the upgrade (no RD access!) grrrr.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Had the opportunity to try the built-in upgrade feature in Windows 7 RTM today. Brought three machines from Home Premium to Professional. Process took less than 10 minutes, required a reboot and was done.


I'm currently clean installing 7 to the wife's laptop. In the middle of backing things up, hopefully the install should be rolling by 10PM and done by 11:30.

I hope.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Installed Win 7 Pro 64 bit to my pc replacing RC and install process went well and had all software reinstalled under 2hrs and the RTM actually seems more responsive than RC or might just be a new installation


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I found workarounds to get the Quick Launch back on the task bar instead of pinning items to the taskbar.

Overall, Win 7 beats the h*ll out of Vista - half the memory and faster. Doing a new install wasn't as bad as I thought it would be -- it basically puts the old operating system (and user files) in windows.old. . . you just have to reinstall any programs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> The "Windows Classic" menus available in Vista will NOT be available in Windows 7. No doubt some 3rd party vendor will come along and provide it, though why is beyond me, the new menu and taskbar system puts everything at your fingertips! It's new and takes a little getting used to.. but it is worth it!
> 
> Larry


The new GUI...especially coming from XP....is a *major* *navigation* learning curve change.

Things most folks could easily find, or else things to easily set up....are in totally different places (not necessarily intuitively, by the way).

In addition, Microsoft took it upon themselves to rename a number of things, so that people can potentially be confused even further.

I have worked with every version of Windows since the beginning, and there are enough good things about WIN7 that I plan to migrate from XP to it on 2 different PCS.....but like moving from Office 2003 to Office 2007...people should *brace themselves *for alot of new learning.

It's not a simple nor quick learn.

Thanks to folks like Larry...my learning has been accelerated...nonetheless...I anticipate months of "where the heck is that" discussions with myself ahead. 

My suggestion is you read everything you can....although "WIN7 for Dummies is likely out soon. :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm currently clean installing 7 to the wife's laptop. In the middle of backing things up, hopefully the install should be rolling by 10PM and done by 11:30.
> 
> I hope.


How'd it go? We now have Windows 7 running on seven computers here with no reported problems...other than it reporting there's a new version of Firefox when there isn't.

I'd also recommend the new Microsoft Security Essentials for your A/V.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> How'd it go? We now have Windows 7 running on seven computers here with no reported problems...other than it reporting there's a new version of Firefox when there isn't.
> 
> *I'd also recommend the new Microsoft Security Essentials for your A/V*.


*A good recommendation*....I migrated from Symantec/Norton....and have found it to be very solid, and also considerably less of a headache.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I ran into this last Saturday of my wifes machine:

Install Windows' Old-School "Help" in Windows 7

When you install older software in Windows 7, you might notice that .hlp-formatted Help files aren't recognized or supported. Microsoft offers a free download to read and manage those WinHelp files.

Windows 7 comes with its own Help and support systems, so this is just a compatibility update for anyone needing to look through older .hlp files on the new Win 7 OS. You'll have to run a "Genuine Windows Advantage" check before you can download, but once that awesome little bit of corporate security is over, the WinHelp reader quietly installs, opening whenever you open a .hlp-formatted Help file.

Windows Help for Windows 7 is a free download.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=258aa5ec-e3d9-4228-8844-008e02b32a2c

Kevin


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Win 7 - WinAmp Plugin

Win7shell is a simple plugin for Winamp, that integrates it with the new taskbar of Windows 7.

http://code.google.com/p/win7shell/

Kevin


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My suggestion is you read everything you can....although "WIN7 for Dummies is likely out soon. :lol:


I have this book in my Amazon cart and was wondering if anybody has seen it or might have a comment about it. Reviews are pretty positive, however it is *BIG*. It's called Windows 7 Secrets by Paul Thurrott.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I have this book in my Amazon cart and was wondering if anybody has seen it or might have a comment about it. Reviews are pretty positive, however it is *BIG*. It's called Windows 7 Secrets by Paul Thurrott.


Paul's site http://www.winsupersite.com/ is one of my goto sites for most anything Windows, so I would not hesitate to recommend it!

Kevin


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kfcrosby said:


> Install Windows' Old-School "Help" in Windows 7


Thanks for the heads up on this. My application provider wouldn't certify for Vista or Win7 without WinHelp. I want to get rid of Vista but Win7 wasn't an option until I found your post.

Long term, the vendor is going to go to uncompressed HTML help but if it requires IIS (or whatever Microsoft is calling it now), I'm going to have to find a new application provider.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I have this book in my Amazon cart and was wondering if anybody has seen it or might have a comment about it. Reviews are pretty positive, however it is *BIG*. It's called Windows 7 Secrets by Paul Thurrott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kfcrosby said:


> Paul's site http://www.winsupersite.com/ is one of my goto sites for most anything Windows, so I would not hesitate to recommend it!
> 
> Kevin


Ditto... Paul's site is one of the very best!


----------



## Zyeox (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one question maybe someone can find it out for me. I looked all over the web to no avail. I also looked in folder options but the only thing I found was get the video type icon off the thumbnails. 

My question is how can I get the film reel that are on thumbnails to disappear? I like to just see the thumbnail and that's it. 

Another question is why can't I see .mkv thumbnails in windows explorer? 

Any tips or tricks on these topics would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Zyeox said:


> I have one question maybe someone can find it out for me. I looked all over the web to no avail. I also looked in folder options but the only thing I found was get the video type icon off the thumbnails.
> 
> My question is how can I get the film reel that are on thumbnails to disappear? I like to just see the thumbnail and that's it.
> 
> ...


You will need a 3rd party application called Thumbnailer Lite, google it, it will solve your problem.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

kfcrosby said:


> Paul's site http://www.winsupersite.com/ is one of my goto sites for most anything Windows, so I would not hesitate to recommend it!
> 
> Kevin





LarryFlowers said:


> Ditto... Paul's site is one of the very best!


Thanks, guys! Somehow I've missed Paul over the years I've followed Brian Livingston and his gang since the early '80's but I don't think I've run into Paul.
Thanks again
I've bookmarked his url. Looks good!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Thanks, guys! Somehow I've missed Paul over the years I've followed Brian Livingston and his gang since the early '80's but I don't think I've run into Paul.
> Thanks again
> I've bookmarked his url. Looks good!


I would also recommend Windows Weekly, a podcast Paul does with Leo Laporte on the TWIT Netcast Network (Also available through iTunes). Comes out on Fridays, ironically, they were having trouble figuring out a schedule for this week.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry

Question for you sir...

I know Win 7 is network aware in that it will automatically switch default printers according to which wireless network you are attached. My question, since I have not had a chance to test, are you able to switch default SMTP servers according to which network you're connected to?

Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Larry
> 
> Question for you sir...
> 
> ...


Kevin, I haven't seen any indication that this is available. It may be because there are many third party apps that do this by setting up network profiles, though I do not know if any of them are Windows 7 Ready. I will post this question in a couple of places to see if I can get more information for you. May take a couple of days.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks.... We've been using Netswitcher, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to get away from yet another piece of software....

Kevin


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Now this IS cool

Upgrading to Windows 7 from XP you will need to do a clean install, and installing your favorite apps again is time consuming and annoying. Here is an app that eases the pain.

Ninite is a cool new service based on the premise that installing software shouldn't require work. It's simple to use and has a large selection of popular freeware and open source applications. Just pick the apps you want to install, download the installer, then walk away and do something fun while it does all the work for you. The service installs the software with default settings and says "no" to any extra crapware (_like browser toolbars_) the installers might try to sneak in. Ninite isn't even installed on your system, you just use a stand alone executable to begin the install process.

http://ninite.com/

Kevin


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What's happening when you run Win7Pro in XP Mode? Are you running Win7 and just enabling older programs to work, or are you effectively downgrading to XP as a whole losing Win7 features?

Also, I never really understood the difference between the OEM and the Full Retail versions. I don't see the extra packaging and book being worth another $150. What am I missing? The actual software is the same, right?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> What's happening when you run Win7Pro in XP Mode? Are you running Win7 and just enabling older programs to work, or are you effectively downgrading to XP as a whole losing Win7 features?
> 
> Also, I never really understood the difference between the OEM and the Full Retail versions. I don't see the extra packaging and book being worth another $150. What am I missing? The actual software is the same, right?


XP mode - a virtual machine that runs on Windows 7, requires specific hardware capabilities to support it

OEM - technically has to be sold with a new 3rd party machine or a qualifying piece of hardware, used to be a hard drive, motherboard or some other main component, you get 0 support from MS if you call in to their hotline, you are told to contact the manufacturer of the PC for trouble support.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Also, I never really understood the difference between the OEM and the Full Retail versions. I don't see the extra packaging and book being worth another $150. What am I missing? The actual software is the same, right?


Another difference that happens with some OEM software. You are limited to install that version of Windows ONLY on that piece of hardware (HP for example). With the full retail you are usually able to install on one computer at a time, but it you purchase another machine, re-install it on that one as well.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

These 10 downloads improve Windows 7's looks, functions, and make it easier, safer, and more convenient to upgrade to. From Lifehacker.

10. Bring back the "classic" Start menu
9. Logon changer customizes password screens
8. Create recovery discs for pre-installed Windows 7
7. Pull up incoming Gmail from the taskbar
6. Winfox makes Firefox work with Jump Lists
5. Hulu Desktop Integration adds streaming TV to Windows Media Center
4. Add stacks to your desktop
3. Tweak hard-to-find settings
2. Make Alt+Tab switching more intuitive (I use the WinKey-Tab task switcher)
1. Install all your necessary apps at once

http://lifehacker.com/5388948/top-10-windows-7-booster-apps


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I had been running the WIN7 Advisor beta...and found the updated final version just last week....it would be of benefit to those who don't have that version yet to get it, and use it as their information for their upgrade needs.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Somewhere in one of the Win 7 threads someone had asked a question about 64 bit software availability.

Here we go !

Best Free Windows 7 / Vista 64 bit Software

From gizmo's freeware

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-windows7-vista-64-bit-software.htm

Enjoy

Kevin


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

NETWORKING WIN7

Public, Work, or Home? HomeGroup or Workgroup? 

Part of the problem in mixing various flavors of Windows is terminology. When you attach your Windows 7 computer to a network, you have to tell Windows what kind of network you're connecting to. The choices are Public, Work, and Home. Sounds simple right, not so fast!

You can easily designate your office network as Home or a secure connection in your house as Public. Confused yet? The names actually do not mean what they appear to. It is simply a network "type"

Add to the confusion; Windows XP, Vista, and Win7 all assign a "workgroup name" to the network they're attached to. When you slap together networks with XP and Vista, it's important to match up the workgroup name on PCs that need to talk to each other. Windows 7 logic is an about face, it largely ignores it.

Muddying up the water further, Windows 7 supports a quick method of sharing files and printers via a network technique called HomeGroup. They may sound similar, but workgroups and homegroups have absolutely nothing in common. Nada, zilch, zip.

So, what do you do now? Here's a checklist.

•	Telling Win7 you're connecting to a Public network turns off network discovery. This means other computers on the network can't stumble onto your computer — nor can you see other PCs on your network. It also disables file and printer sharing by default, so you can't share printers or specific files or folders on your computer unless you change that default setting.

Public folder sharing is turned off as well. As a result, only people who enter your computer's name and a valid username/password can get into its Public folders. Password-protected sharing gets turned on, so all file and printer sharing (whether in the Public folders or elsewhere) also requires a username and password. Great for wireless networks at the local Starbucks, airport, etc.

•	If you tell Win7 you're connecting to a Work network, Windows turns on network discovery and file and printer sharing. This also enables public folder sharing and password-protected sharing, which means anyone trying to get into the PC's files or use its printer needs to provide a username and password that are valid on the PC.

•	When you instruct Win7 to connect to a Home network, you get precisely the same settings as with the Work network type. However, the OS also looks to see whether there's a homegroup already set up on your network. If you then attach your PC to the homegroup, sharing suddenly becomes very easy among Win7 PCs in the homegroup.

•	Homegroups work only among Windows 7 machines running on networks identified as "Home." If you're counting on homegroups to help you connect a Windows 7 PC to an XP machine, you're barking up a nonexistent tree. XP and Vista don't have a clue about homegroups.

•	Finally, every XP, Vista, or Win7 PC has a workgroup name. By default, Win7 and Vista machines are assigned the workgroup name WORKGROUP. Windows XP Home PCs get the default name MSHOME, and all other versions of XP get the name WORKGROUP.


Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Set your Windows 7 PC's to "Work" for any home Network and ignore the rest. As far as I have been able to tell the only other useful setting, "Public" should be confined to laptops used in public places.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

The one use I have found for "HOME" is the ability to share a single file in a folder to the group.

I still find myself simply saving it into a shared folder anyway....

Old Habits?


KC


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a quick update - thanks to reading and planning via Larry's great information, WIN7 updates here (from XP no less using the Laplink PC Updater) went very smoothly.

Only had one small hiccup on a secondary Outlook mailbox, and thanks to Larry, that took all of 2 minutes to address.

Now after running for a month - I have to say it has been a very pleasant surprise how well WIN7 has been working - not to mention noticeably faster on those 2 PCS.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to give a big "thank you" to Larry for all the help you provide here. I know you are a busy guy (especially lately), and yet you still take the time to provide your services to so many here.

Thank you Larry Flowers. I look forward to taking you out to brunch some day, and you know where.


----------

